# Songs Referencing Doctors (Medical)



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Driving home a few days ago while listening to The (Young) Rascals, this song--with its reference to The Doctor as a provider of diagnosis and/or cure for afflictions of the heart--triggered a question: How many/what Rock or Pop songs include talk of doctors in their lyrics? I thought of four more instantly but am eager for others' input.....


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Steely Dan - Dr. Wu





Lucio Battisti - No dottore





Ufo - Doctor Doctor


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Robert Palmer - Bad Case of Loving You
Alan Jackson - Love's Got a Hold on You


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Aretha Franklin - Dr. Feelgood


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

From a great album, _Why Dontcha_, West, Bruce & Laing: The Doctor......


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dr. Robert - The Beatles


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Kevin Tihista - Doctor


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

She said, Doctor
Ain't there nothin' I can take
She said, Doctor
To relieve this belly ache


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The fact that I love Disco is a very poorly-kept secret here on TC, and when I first heard Carol Douglas sing _Doctor's Orders_, the pulsing rhythms of the forbidden genre filled me with the urge to dance, dance, dance.... Medical necessity.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

From the hedonism of Disco we turn to the real tragedy of Luther Allison's _Watching You_, where the call for the doctor is utterly wrenching. A truly great song and performance.....


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

"Well I went to my doctor to see what he could give me,
He said," son, son you've gone too far..... "


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

"I went back to the doctor,
To get me another shrink."


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

You might want to turn this one down or it'll frighten the neighbours (it did mine). Contains the lyrics "You Need a doctor baby" (twice). A bit tenuous but hey, I'm on a roll.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

OK, last one for tonight....... Promise!!!! An oldie but a goodie to finish.

"I ain't no doctor, I ain't no doctor's son,
But I'll fill your prescription,
Till the real doctor comes"


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Sorry, just thought of this and couldn't resist it.....


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Dear Doctor - Stones
Doctor My Eyes - Jackson Browne


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Hawkwind - Damnation Alley


----------



## zootMutant (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Albert King goes to the company doctor in this one:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

This could be tangential, but they often introduce the song with the line, "Is there a doctor in the house?"

Bon Jovi - Bad Medicine


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Maybe not referencing Doctors, exactly, but "nice young men in clean white coats ..." ~ anyway, the song
"They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haa!!" (by Napolean XIV, 1966) used to really _creep me out_ when I was a little girl .... tbh, it kinda _ still _ does! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2018)

As the OP, Strange Magic himself would need to determine whether these selections qualify as "Songs Referencing Doctors (Medical)".

I use this statement as the basis of the argument for inclusion -

"Quite apart from his name, why the Doctor uses the title "The Doctor" has never been fully explained on screen. The Doctor, at first, said that he was not a physician, often referring to himself as a scientist or an engineer. However, he does occasionally show medical knowledge and has stated on separate occasions that he studied under Joseph Lister and Joseph Bell. In The Moonbase, the Second Doctor mentions that he studied for a medical degree in Glasgow during the 19th century."

Geek Music: 15 Songs About Doctor Who

http://fandomania.com/geek-music-15-songs-about-doctor-who/

View attachment 105524


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I am impressed by both the breadth and the depth of the research into this topic and by the fullness of the replies.. It would appear that The Doctor of Medicine is indeed an important and even central figure in both the diagnosis and the treatment of the several ailments afflicting the lovelorn and other sufferers referenced in popular song. Mister Postman, eat your heart out! Ditto lawyers, cowboys, mathematicians and carpenters' wives......


----------



## Ivan Smith (Jun 11, 2018)

Like a Surgeon


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Our House - CSNY


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> Our House - CSNY


You would have to elaborate on how this tune is relevant as I don't see the reference to doctors (medical) when reading the lyrics.

Copyright issues prevent including the lyrics within this post but the genesis of the song itself is this -

"The song originates in a domestic event that took place while Graham Nash was living with Joni Mitchell (and her two cats in her house on Laurel Canyon (Los Angeles), after they had gone out for breakfast and had bought an inexpensive vase on Ventura Boulevard. Nash wrote the song in an hour, on Mitchell's piano.

In October 2013, in an interview with Terry Gross on NPR's "Fresh Air", Nash elaborated: 
Well, it's an ordinary moment. What happened is that Joni [Mitchell] and I - I don't know whether you know anything about Los Angeles, but on Ventura Boulevard in the Valley, there's a very famous deli called Art's Deli. And we'd been to breakfast there. We're going to get into Joan's car, and we pass an antique store. And we're looking in the window, and she saw a very beautiful vase that she wanted to buy... I persuaded her to buy this vase. It wasn't very expensive, and we took it home.

It was a very grey, kind of sleety, drizzly L.A. morning. And we got to the house in Laurel Canyon, and I said - got through the front door and I said, you know what? I'll light a fire. Why don't you put some flowers in that vase that you just bought? Well, she was in the garden getting flowers. That meant she was not at her piano, but I was... And an hour later 'Our House' was born, out of an incredibly ordinary moment that many, many people have experienced."

_Postscript_ - I've read Art Rock's post below and now understand the reference but the story behind the original "Our House" is quite sweet really and gives me yet another chance to gratuitously say - "_Joni Mitchell is Canadian!_" even though everyone in the world is already aware of that and thus it really doesn't need to be said but that doesn't stop us from saying it anyway...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

How quickly we forget....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregory_House


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> How quickly we forget....
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregory_House


:lol: - Way too hip for the room, Art, way too hip...

Perhaps the addition of quotation marks around "House" would have better signified your intentions but I do have to concede that it's a nice play to make!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Weird Al will be pleased by multiple references to _Like a Surgeon_ (a cutting remark)! Any ophthalmologists in the "House"?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Genesis - Here Comes the Supernatural Anaesthetist


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Octafish - Doktor Fleish


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> I am impressed by both the breadth and the depth of the research into this topic and by the fullness of the replies.. It would appear that The Doctor of Medicine is indeed an important and even central figure in both the diagnosis and the treatment of the several ailments afflicting the lovelorn and other sufferers referenced in popular song. Mister Postman, eat your heart out! Ditto lawyers, cowboys, mathematicians and carpenters' wives......


I'm pretty sure I could type a list of cowboy songs longer than this thread without even going to outside sources. Fair point on the other occupations, though.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"I'm a cowboy. On a steel horse I ride........". You're right; cowboys may be an equally rich vein .


----------

